# Farm pond duck blind



## superdutyturbo (Sep 28, 2009)

I have about a 2 and half acre duck pond on my farm and I wanted some suggestions on how to build a little blind in the water on it. I don't really know the process for getting the posts down in it. It is not dam controlled. It is spring fed. I know I could just get some brush and sit on the side but i think it would be neat and more comfortable in a blind for some of the older people I take on it. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Sep 28, 2009)

we built one in a beaver pond one time. We used wood post 4"x 8' round ones, drove them in the mud and just built up from there. It actually turned out pretty nice. We made it to where we would be out of the water too.   That might give something to go on.....


----------



## trckdrvr (Sep 28, 2009)

old pontoon boats work well.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 28, 2009)

Try to keep it as low profile as possible.  Be sure to match your surroundings when you brush it.


----------



## Medicine Man (Sep 28, 2009)

trckdrvr said:


> old pontoon boats work well.



That might work..It would also float with the water level.Hmmmmmm 
If it's close enough to a road or if you could drag them in with a four wheeler.


----------



## Burritoboy (Sep 28, 2009)

4x4 post set in a 5 gallon bucket full of concrete, let the concrete set up before you go out there.  Set the post  in the water, Tie them all together with some 2x6's, then build your frame & construct from there as you would build anything else.  Floors, walls, roof, etc.  Can be put together in a few hours AND taken down at the end of the season if you want to move it.  A few cordless power tools, some treated screws and treated lumber should be all you need.

Good luck, Take Pics, Kill Ducks.


----------



## cmk07c (Sep 28, 2009)

personally I wouldn't spend that much time on it, a small pond like that you can only shoot so many times, before they get a good lesson and find another pond and/or lake.


----------



## superdutyturbo (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the help. I like the pontoon idea, never thought of that one cause this pond does fluctuate. But Burritoboy I think im gonna try your idea and see how it goes. I will make sure to take pictures.


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 15, 2009)

Tree tops piled up.

Or get a cut out of a cow and hide behind it.


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 15, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> Tree tops piled up.
> 
> Or get a cut out of a cow and hide behind it.



Good idea..Is there a large tree close by you could cut to fall on the edge? If so do that and stand on/in it..


----------



## paulito (Oct 16, 2009)

if you are gonna make it permanent cut you some willows and shove them in the mud all around it. next spring they willl sprout and by next season the ducks will never know it is there. works like a charm. course you have to be creative for this year on the brushing until the willow come in.


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Oct 17, 2009)

Seems like alot of work for a less equal reward. If you build a blind make sure it matches the landscape completely. I still think the ducks will flare it more time than none and a few layouts would suit you better. Just my 2..


----------



## schwingshooter870 (Oct 17, 2009)

once hunted from a blind supported by four floating camo spray painted plastic blue drums. they built a platform around it and it was just big enough for two, had a dog slip on the side, and was really low profile. tied to an anchor i guess. small frame laced with a little bit of grass and brush. a little bit wobbly but it worked. Would be easy to move around the pond if needed. 


like illinois hunter said, you cant stress enough how building blinds too big will ruin your bird count. Even if its covered in brush and natural setting. A few years back some older GWA guys built fancy dug out blinds well hidden in brush on this old pond we used to hunt and on openin day birds flared from it like it had flashing lights and orange vests on it


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2009)

I find natural cover on the farm ponds that I hunt. Tall grass along the edge, tree stumps to hide behind, fall tree tops at the edge of the water, standing between a few trees at the waters edge, etc.

Have not had a problem with flaring or killing Canadas, mallards, woodeis, widgeon.


----------



## superdutyturbo (Oct 19, 2009)

Yeah guys I appreciate the advice. This season I am just going to do natural blinds but I would like to get something permanent, low profile and well brushed ready for next years season. I am definitly going to try a lot of this stuff.


----------



## GADAWGS (Oct 22, 2009)

trckdrvr said:


> old pontoon boats work well.



I have one for sale then.
Myself, I would build it out of sticks and debris, build it in a horseshoe shape and put a chair in it


----------

